# anyone ever ferment in 6 gallon pail?



## turfgrass (Apr 27, 2010)

I have some fresh red grape juice coming from Chile soon. I'd like to know if anyone has ever completed the alcoholic fermentation completely in the 6 gallon pail? I'd start off the same by leaving the bucket's cover loosely ontop and then snapping it shut once the foam dies down. An airlock and rubber bung would be drilled into the cover. I'd keep like that for a few weeks until the first racking and transfer to the glass carboy. MLF would be initiated shortly there after. Thanks in advance.


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 27, 2010)

If it's 6 gallons of juice in a 6 gallon bucket, I'd be worried about overflow. Adding yeast and oak will cause the volume to increase and possibly foam over from the CO2.
6 gallons of juice seem to work well in a 7.9 gallon pail as it allows for expansion of the liquid.
I'm pretty sure you can reuse the 6 gallon pails to make smaller batches of wine though.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 27, 2010)

I do all of my juices in the pail they come in, 6 gallon. I have never had an overflow however it can foam up in there pretty good @ day 3.

After mixing all my ingredients I place the lid on loosely. I will stir twice a day for @ 7 days at which time the s.g. reached 1.000 or lower.

I don't use an airlock, just loosely fit the lid on. My temperatures have always been around the 70-75 degree range in my basement. I keep the pails on a pallet off the floor.

The yeasts I use are Lalvin. Always a success with them.


----------



## turfgrass (Apr 27, 2010)

do you rack to something else after you reach the 1.000 or lower?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 27, 2010)

turfgrass said:


> do you rack to something else after you reach the 1.000 or lower?



Yes. Once my s.g. reaches @ 1.010 I will check daily the reading. When it is no longer declining I pour my wine thru a large funnel with a screen in it somewhat splashing into a carboy. Just prior to this I will add some Pot. Meta. disolved in a few drops of water, plus any clarifier if I choose to do so. This will ensure a thorough mix.

I slowly pour into the carboy and stop upon seeing the pink (for reds) brown (for whites) sludge and yeast debris, called lees.

By doing this I have removed the must from exposure to the air, removed it from the gross lees, and degassed a great deal. The remaining gas will escape thru the airlock on top over the clearing period (for me, 6 weeks), and the aging period.


----------



## Tom (Apr 27, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Yes. Once my s.g. reaches @ 1.010 I will check daily the reading. When it is no longer declining I pour my wine thru a large funnel with a screen in it somewhat splashing into a carboy. Just prior to this I will add some Pot. Meta. disolved in a few drops of water, plus any clarifier if I choose to do so. This will ensure a thorough mix.
> 
> *I slowly pour into the carboy and stop upon seeing the pink (for reds) brown (for whites) sludge and yeast debris, called lees.*
> 
> By doing this I have removed the must from exposure to the air, removed it from the gross lees, and degassed a great deal. The remaining gas will escape thru the airlock on top over the clearing period (for me, 6 weeks), and the aging period.



The trick is once you get it to room temp and add the yeast LAY the lid on top. DO NOT snap it on. I make over 20+ 6 gal pails a year. I get CA, Italian and Chilean. 
Yes like Steve said rack @ 1.010ish BUT, use a Auto-siphon. I would not pour into a carboy. To messy. Be prepared as not all may fit so I siphon at least 1/2 gal off first then rack the rest in the carboy. The left over I either add to a 750ml or 1.5ltr bottle and airlock.
Not sure when Steve adds the meta (confusing as to what he meant above) You say you are gonna a MLF culture. If so DO NOT ADD META till MLF is finished. NEVER add sorbate to a wine that went through MLF
PS I add Oak after the wine is dry and having meta added. OR add during MLF


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 27, 2010)

Looks like it is possible then.  Maybe I'm over cautious.


----------



## Tom (Apr 27, 2010)

I do it all the time. BUT, make sure there is a tarp or plastic under it.


----------



## turfgrass (Apr 27, 2010)

great info everyone. it sounds like everyone has there own 1st racking SG number. I was told to hold off until .990-.995 and the above mentions .010


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 27, 2010)

turfgrass said:


> great info everyone. it sounds like everyone has there own 1st racking SG number. I was told to hold off until .990-.995 and the above mentions .010



You need to pay careful attention and read carefully. This can (it was for me) be confusing until you understand.

I ferment my "juice" dry in my primary. Others do not.
I ferment my "fruit" to between 1.020 to 1.010 then remove the fruit, and ferment dry, also in my primary. Others do not.

When you have a lack of CO2 coming off of your must there is the potential for bacteria to set in and begin ruining your must (wine). Much like leaving a glass of water out in a glass. It's ok for a few days then begins to turn, only wine will turn quicker.

Each of us has our own pecuilarities in how we make our wine. My way is based upon how I was taught and on here I am learning about each segment of the process.

I like to know "why" as much as "how".

Hope all this isn't confusing you. I suggest you learn as much as you can and ask, ask, ask.


----------



## Lurker (Apr 28, 2010)

Me too. In the bucket for about a week, until fermentation slows. Then into glass. I have holes cut into the lids and covered with 2 layers of screen. Sometimes I need to remove a gal. during violent fermentation.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 28, 2010)

If I had a bigger bucket Id transfer just to be safe myself but thats me. I also ferment to dry for most of my wines in the bucket but with a lid snapped down towards the end to capture the C02.


----------



## ugh (Apr 29, 2010)

I always ferment in the bucket the juice comes in. I have never had a problem.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 30, 2010)

ugh said:


> I always ferment in the bucket the juice comes in. I have never had a problem.



Yea that's what I was taught and I guess since it's relatively cool (upper 60's-lower 70's) temperature wise it has not over flowed on me. They do get rollin' though and stirring them breaks some of the bubbles.


----------

